# Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts verfolgt einen "aggressiven DLC-Plan''



## FrankMoers (30. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts verfolgt einen "aggressiven DLC-Plan'' * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts verfolgt einen "aggressiven DLC-Plan''


----------



## rafaeolo (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich nach 10 Stunden MP noch nicht mal 3 Maps ansatzweise Verstanden. Mit dem Karkand DLC habe ich eigentlich genaug für die nächsten paar monate, also werden die DLC´s eigentlich zu viel sein an Umfang(wenn man die Maps wirklich begreifen will).


----------



## Orthus (30. Oktober 2011)

Verflucht sollen sie sein! Wer auch immer mit dieser DLC-Scheiße angefangen hat möge in der Hölle landen!


----------



## TilleG (30. Oktober 2011)

Meinetwegen können die so viele DLC anbieten, wie sie wollen. Hauptsache man gewinnt dadurch keinen Vorteil gegenüber Nichtkäufern. Wenn ein Spiel für das ich 50 Euro bezahlt habe pay to win wird, werde ich schwer enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Heeze (30. Oktober 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Verflucht sollen sie sein! Wer auch immer mit dieser DLC-Scheiße angefangen hat möge in der Hölle landen!


 
Echt ey, was fällt denen ein Zusatzcontent raus zu bringen, damit das Spiel nicht nach ein paar Monaten wieder im Regal verstaubt. 


Wenn keine Mod tools, dann eben DLCs. Zwingt dich jemand DLC´s zu kaufen? Nein. Besser als das Spiel rauszubringen, 1-3 Patches und dann BF4.


----------



## Cornholio71 (30. Oktober 2011)

Download-Content für Battlefield 3 - kostenlos für Vorbesteller der Limited Edition.

Ich denke mal für alle käufer der Limited Edition,gibt es das Back to Karkand DLC kostenlos,ob vorbestellt oder nicht,jedenfalls ist der hinweis auf jeder Hülle des Spiels drauf,auch wenn man das Spiel im Laden kauft.


----------



## Skyler93 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich zahle nur für DLCs wenn sie neue Sachen anbieten und nicht nur Maps, das heist kampagne, oder neue art von waffen (siehe vietnam)


----------



## Belgium (30. Oktober 2011)

Dice sollte den Publisher wechseln! Die tun mir echt Leid....die würden vielleicht einige Addons veröffntlich wie bei Battlefield 1942...man man...EA....klar die waren damals auch bei EA...aber da gabs noch nicht Orangina mit Beigeschmack!


----------



## DasFaultier (30. Oktober 2011)

und die community splitted sich wieder - nice ea. 

vote 4 neuen publisher für digital illusions.....


----------



## Sirius89 (30. Oktober 2011)

Belgium schrieb:


> Dice sollte den Publisher wechseln! Die tun mir echt Leid....die würden vielleicht einige Addons veröffntlich wie bei Battlefield 1942...man man...EA....klar die waren damals auch bei EA...aber da gabs noch nicht Orangina mit Beigeschmack!


 
Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu.
JEDER PUBLISHER ausser Craptivision und "E"xtremely "A"weful.

Diese beiden Publisher sind einfach KEIN STÜCK MEHR an der Zufriedenheit ihrer Kunden interessiert,nicht ein bisschen mehr.Es geht nur noch ums schnelle Geld und da ist es diesen beiden publishern völlig egal wie sie dieses bekommen,hauptsache schnell und viel.

EA ist einfach nur noch ekelig.Mit Origin haben sie jetzt den Bogen überspannt.Wäre ICH "El Cheffe" bei DICE ich würde sofort wenn es irgendwie geht direkt weg von EA.Hätte keine Lust auf nen Publisher der die ganze Zeit nur durch schlechte Sachen auffällt meine Spiele zu vertreiben,ganz ehrlich nich. 

Wird aber niemals passieren.Die werden bei EA bleiben.DICE macht trotz allem noch so unendlich viel Kohle unter denen.


----------



## VileThings (30. Oktober 2011)

Heeze schrieb:


> Echt ey, was fällt denen ein Zusatzcontent raus zu bringen, damit das Spiel nicht nach ein paar Monaten wieder im Regal verstaubt.
> 
> Wenn keine Mod tools, dann eben DLCs. Zwingt dich jemand DLC´s zu kaufen? Nein. Besser als das Spiel rauszubringen, 1-3 Patches und dann BF4.


 
Gegen Zusatzcontent ist ja generell nichts einzuwenden, nur müssen ein paar popelige Maps echt Geld kosten?


----------



## dickdurstig (30. Oktober 2011)

aggresive dlc strategie heisst 10€ für 4 maps und abundzu ne neue wumme aber so umgesetzt, dass wenn mans sich nciht holt unfaire nachteile erhält es langweilig wird


----------



## Gombo (30. Oktober 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Wird aber niemals passieren.Die werden bei EA bleiben.DICE macht trotz allem noch so unendlich viel Kohle unter denen.



Das könnte möglicherwise daran liegen, dass EA Dice gekauft hat


----------



## Mantelhuhn (30. Oktober 2011)

diese news kam vor 3 monaten schonmal, genau dieselbe, mit demselben titel... lol xD


----------



## HerrKarl (30. Oktober 2011)

Etliche DLCs = etliche verschiedene Serversetups von denen man nur eine Reihe spielen kann ohne gekickt zu werden, weil einem mangels gekauftem Mappack die nächste Karte fehlt.

Ich hab irgendwie eine Ahnung wohin die Reise geht.

Entweder bricht der ganze Schwachsinn in sich zusammen, weil die Community völlig auseinander gerissen wird oder es kristallisiert sich ein Set von Standard-Karten heraus (meist aus der Vanilla Version) die ständig immer und überall 24/7 gespielt werden.

So war's schon immer mit MP-DLC. So wird's auch bleiben.
So oder so wäre ich dämlich wenn ich mir Mappacks kaufe. Entweder zerbricht das Spiel daran oder ich hab nie die Möglichkeit die Dinger auch zu spielen.
Es sei denn natürlich es finden sich genau so viele Pappenheimer wie in CoD. Was mich angesichts der ganzen Frechheiten die sich BF-Fans gefallen lassen, nur um dieses dämliche Spiel zu spielen, inzwischen nicht mehr groß wundern würde.


----------



## kamelle (30. Oktober 2011)

Je mehr "Neuigkeiten" ich lese, desto besser fühle ich mich mit meinem Verzicht auf Bf3


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2011)

wie sie alle gleich rumschreien wenn nur das kürzel "DLC" fällt


sowas gabs bei BF2 schon,,,ganz nebenbei^^

außerdem,warum nicht?ich bin über jede erweiterung des spiels erfreut.und is ja nun auch nich so als hätten sie teile vom spiel vorenthalten.


----------



## Sirius89 (30. Oktober 2011)

Gombo schrieb:


> Das könnte möglicherwise daran liegen, dass EA Dice gekauft hat


 

Das wusst ich z.B nich das EA DICE ganz aufgekauft hat.

Das gefällt mir überhaupt nich.


----------



## Belgium (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd gerne Bf3 spielen, aber wenn man so liest von wegn Orangina, dann anscheinend die DVDs leer sind, da Orangina dementsprechend erstmal 30 Jahre das Spiel runterläd, Server dermassen am Boden sind, das man alle 5 Milisekunden rausfliegt. Das klingt nicht nach Spass! Ja, ich übertreibe....


----------



## Gombo (30. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Bessere Grafik, rießige Levels, mehr Realismus, mehr Umfang, geile Mods -> Mehr Spaß!


... und dann bist du aufgewacht. ^^


----------



## JamesMark (30. Oktober 2011)

Es wird immer schlimmer mit diesem Drecks-Publisher, naja sollen sie machen was sie wollen. Welcher normale Arbeitnehmer kauft sich bitte für ~10€ 4 virtuelle Karten ?

Das stimmt doch Preis-Leistungstechnisch gar nichts mehr! Meine Fresse...

Wieso nicht einfach wie früher mit ordentlichen Erweiterungen?


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (30. Oktober 2011)

Belgium schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne Bf3 spielen, aber wenn man so liest von wegn Orangina, dann anscheinend die DVDs leer sind, da Orangina dementsprechend erstmal 30 Jahre das Spiel runterläd, Server dermassen am Boden sind, das man alle 5 Milisekunden rausfliegt. Das klingt nicht nach Spass! Ja, ich übertreibe....


 
kann deine aussage nicht bestätigen...sind 2 DVD´s eine mit 8 GB daten die andere mit 5-6 GB und downloaden musste ich nur einen patch am anfang (relativ logisch oder?) und abstürze hatte ich noch garkeine und spiele täglich zurzeit recht viel online


----------



## Yellowbear (30. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Die Erwachsenen spielen solange ArmA 2 : Operation Arrowhead.
> 
> Bessere Grafik, rießige Levels, mehr Realismus, mehr Umfang, geile Mods -> Mehr Spaß!


Ich habe einmal ArmA gespielt und nach 10 Minuten ausgemacht. Persönliche Meinung.



Belgium schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne Bf3 spielen, aber wenn man so liest von wegn Orangina, dann anscheinend die DVDs leer sind, da Orangina dementsprechend erstmal 30 Jahre das Spiel runterläd, Server dermassen am Boden sind, das man alle 5 Milisekunden rausfliegt. Das klingt nicht nach Spass! Ja, ich übertreibe....


Die DVDs sind keinesfalls leer, dass hast du wohl falsch verstanden. Dieses Gerücht kam möglicherweise nur auf, weil in Origin während der Installation "Download" steht, obwohl die Datenübertragung von der DVD stattfindet.


----------



## windelfried (30. Oktober 2011)

EA kann sich Battlefield + DLC's wohin schieben.
Ich habe Battelfield3 + Origin wieder deinstalliert. 

Ich hoffe das Skyrim + Call of Duty nich genau so ein Reinfall werden.

Ich werde NIEMALS mehr ein EA Game kaufen - auch wenn es noch so geil sein sollte ...

Vermutlich setzt EA auf die echten Gamer Junkies, die sich ihr Hirn schon weggezockt haben - die kaufen anscheinend alles - und 
Datenschutz usw. begreifen die schon gleich gar nicht ...

"gebt den Leuten Brot und Spiele ..."
"Big Brother is watching you ... "

Hardcoregamern sagen diese beiden Sätze wahrscheinlich nichts ...  und diese Gehirnamputierten sind genau die Zielgruppe von EA ....


----------



## Emke (30. Oktober 2011)

@windelfried

Und du gehörst dann genau zu den 80% der MW3 User die bei CoD:Elite mitmachen und monatlich dafür blechen  Top!


----------



## TwilightSinger (30. Oktober 2011)

Liebe PC-Games- Communtiy,
die Aussage von Frank Gibeau anlässlich einer Investoren-Konferenz, dient allein dazu, Investoren klar zu machen, wie EA künftig weiterhin versuchen wird, so viel Kohle wie möglich aus den Zitronen(Gamern) zu pressen.
Das Wörtchen „aggressiv“ in diesem Zusammenhang, meint lediglich, dass EA aufpassen wird, dass Mitkonkurrenten so wenig wie möglich von diesem Geld-Kuchen abbekommen und die Investoren auch weiterhin ihr Geld in EA-Aktien investieren können, da EA eine gute Zitronenpresse ist.
Wer mal über den Tellerrand schauen möchte:
Electronic Arts Inc. liegt trotz Battlefield 3 und 4-Wochenhoch am 27.102011 immer noch 5% unter dem Analysten-Kursziel. Activision Blizzard Inc. hat dagegen z.B. das Ziel um 15% übertroffen.
DICE gehört zu 100% EA Inc. Der vollständige Name lautet: EA Digital Illusions CE


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Oktober 2011)

> Demnächst erscheint mit dem Back to Karkand-DLC der erste zusätzliche  Download-Content für Battlefield 3 - kostenlos für Vorbesteller der  Limited Edition.


Kostenlos? Wenn der Back to Karkand Content kostenlos war dann frage ich mich warum ich für die Limited Version (29€)  11€ mehr hingelegt habe als mich die Standard Version (18€) von BF3 gekostet hätte.


----------



## PsyMagician (30. Oktober 2011)

Die ham doch echt n Rad ab. Nachher hat man denn das komplette BF3 für 200€ *lol* Ja nee is klar EA.


----------



## X3niC (30. Oktober 2011)

windelfried schrieb:


> EA kann sich Battlefield + DLC's wohin schieben.
> Ich habe Battelfield3 + Origin wieder deinstalliert.
> 
> Ich hoffe das Skyrim + Call of Duty nich genau so ein Reinfall werden.
> ...


 Na dann geh mal dein Call of Duty spielen wo es alle DLCS umsonst gibt Ich bin wieder Bf spielen


----------



## hagren (30. Oktober 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Kostenlos? Wenn der Back to Karkand Content kostenlos war dann frage ich mich warum ich für die Limited Version (29€)  11€ mehr hingelegt habe als mich die Standard Version (18€) von BF3 gekostet hätte.


Weil die Händler Mehreinnahmen machen möchten, und durhc eine LE auch einen guten Grund dafür fanden? Denn generell ist die UVP für beide Versionen dieselbe gewesen. So ist es auch kostenlos (Habe 50€ bezahlt, das ist, wie ich finde, mehr als fair. MW3 kostet ohne DLC mindestens 5€ mehr).


----------



## IMeise (30. Oktober 2011)

EA sollte erst einmal den DLC "Battlefield 3 eigenständig lauffähig ohne Origin" herausbringen. Und zwar kostenlos.


----------



## spike00 (30. Oktober 2011)

windelfried schrieb:


> EA kann sich Battlefield + DLC's wohin schieben.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe Call of Duty nich genau so ein Reinfall werden.


 
Drawn Together funny drums - YouTube


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (30. Oktober 2011)

Was meinen die mit aggressiv?
Kauft euch die DLC's oder wir lassen Origin eure Festplatte formatieren.


----------



## ANGrizzly (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hasse, auch abgrundtief DLC's aber wenn ich immer mehr drüber nachdenke, menschen geben für 3D Vorstellungen im Kino schon bis zu 15€ aus, oder rauchen 10€ pro Tag weg, gehen Restaurant geben 10€ und mehr aus, und wenn man dann überlegt das sind nur paar Stunden Spaß was bei vielen DLCs andersherum.

Ok es gibt DLCs die echt schlecht sind z.b Klamotten oder so etc. aber Maps die man dann wieder mindestens über 20 stunden oder gar über 100Stunden spielt, ist der Preis in Ordnung.

Klar war früher das alles umsonst, aber da jetzt die Großen Manager in den Publishern sitzen ist das halt alles anders^^ 

MFG


----------



## LostHero (30. Oktober 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Je mehr "Neuigkeiten" ich lese, desto besser fühle ich mich mit meinem Verzicht auf Bf3


 
Genau mein Gedanke .


----------



## Elbart (30. Oktober 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Das wusst ich z.B nich das EA DICE ganz aufgekauft hat.
> 
> Das gefällt mir überhaupt nich.


 Und damit du endgültig aus den Latschen kippst:
Bioware ist auch ein 100%iges Tochterunternehmen von EA, jawollja.


----------



## Dearper (30. Oktober 2011)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Die ham doch echt n Rad ab. Nachher hat man denn das komplette BF3 für 200€ *lol* Ja nee is klar EA.


Keiner zwingt dich die Zusatzinhalte zu kaufen. Entweder tust du es oder lasst es sein. Problem gelöst.





windelfried schrieb:


> EA kann sich Battlefield + DLC's wohin schieben.


Genau! Und dassselbe könnte man von Call of Duty, Activision und deren DLC-Politik behaupten.
Ich erinnere mich noch wo alle protestierten weil die DLC´s für Modern Warfare 2 15€ pro DLC gekostet haben!
Und da bekam man  ja auch nur 3 neue und 2 Remake-Maps.
Bei Back to Karkand sind wenigstens die BF2 Maps mit der neuen Frostbite-Engine.
Ich war noch nie von einem Addon/DLC der Battlefield-Serie entäuscht, was ich bei der Call of Duty-Serie nicht behaupten kann.





windelfried schrieb:


> Ich habe Battelfield3 + Origin wieder deinstalliert.


Ich bin stolz auf dich.





windelfried schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Skyrim + Call of Duty nich genau so ein Reinfall werden.


Skyrim wird bestimmt kein Reinfall. Darüber muss man garnicht debatieren.
Bei Call of Duty bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Es wird bestimmt wieder ein gutes Spiel, jedoch gibt es einfach zu wenig Neuerungen.





windelfried schrieb:


> Ich werde NIEMALS mehr ein EA Game kaufen - auch wenn es noch so geil sein sollte ...





			
				Dearper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin stolz auf dich.







windelfried schrieb:


> Vermutlich setzt EA auf die echten Gamer Junkies, die sich ihr Hirn schon weggezockt haben


 Ge-was? Es heißt Gehirn, nicht Hirn.





windelfried schrieb:


> die kaufen anscheinend alles


Neulich habe ich mir ein angebissenes Brötchen gekauft. Warum? Weiß nicht.





windelfried schrieb:


> und Datenschutz usw. begreifen die schon gleich gar nicht ...


Ich entnehme den Wort einfach mal dass es sich mit den Schutz von Daten befasst. 
Ich hab wohl noch zu wenig Spiele konsumiert. 





windelfried schrieb:


> "gebt den Leuten Brot und Spiele ..."


Dann her damit. Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn Entwickler mir Spiele geben und Bäcker mir Brot.
Wovon zitierst du? Anführungszeichen benutzt man bei wörtlicher Rede oder bei einem Zitat. Und dein Zitat existiert so nicht.





windelfried schrieb:


> "Big Brother is watching you ... "


Ob man zu Big Brother hingeht oder nicht, ist einem selbst überlassen.
Hier ist es genau dass gleiche. Und sofern man Origin doch installiert, sollte man auch wissen wie man sich schützt.





windelfried schrieb:


> Hardcoregamern sagen diese beiden Sätze wahrscheinlich nichts ...


Der erste Satz sagt mir wirklich nichts. Ich denke aber, dir sagt er auch nichts und du wolltest einfach nur wahllos ein Zitat in die Runde werfen.





windelfried schrieb:


> und  diese Gehirnamputierten sind genau die Zielgruppe von EA ....


Da du dir auch Battlefield 3 gekauft hast gehörst du wohl auch zur Zielgruppe von EA und somit bist du auch gehirnamputiert.



*Ich finde es gut, wenn Leute sachlich und korrekt gegen Origin protestieren, jedoch hört es mit den Protest auf wenn es ins rumgeheule und rumgespamme übergeht, denn ab da an ist es nur noch lächerlich.*


----------



## schattenlord98 (30. Oktober 2011)

Dearper schrieb:


> Neulich habe ich mir ein angebissenes Brötchen gekauft. Warum? Weiß nicht.


 
Du kaufst angebissene Semmeln?


----------



## SupaGrowby (30. Oktober 2011)

Für BF2 gabs auch Add-Ons nur da hießen sie eben noch Add-Ons und nicht DLC und da hat sich auch keiner beschwert.


----------



## Khaos (30. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Selbst schuld wer den EA Müll samt Trojaner kauft.
> 
> Die Erwachsenen spielen solange ArmA 2 : Operation Arrowhead.
> 
> Bessere Grafik, rießige Levels, mehr Realismus, mehr Umfang, geile Mods -> Mehr Spaß!


 
Lolwas?
Ich bin hochaktiver Arma2 (+OA) Spieler. Im großen Clan etcpp. Von Anfang bis heute dabei. 
Aber:
Bessere Grafik? Nein, nicht mehr. Leider. 
Mehr Realismus: Ja. 
Mehr Umfang: durch Mods, ja. 
Geile Mods? Ja.

Aber: Du vergisst vielleicht, dass BI selbst zwei (!) nutzlose DLCs rausgebracht hat. Spielerischen Wert hatten die nicht. 

Und mit erwachsen sein hat das Spiel wohl auch nichts zu tun. Es ist eine ganz andere Spielerschaft, ´ne komplett andere Zielgruppe. Zu vergleichen gibt es da nix, und schon gar nix, womit man sich als Arma2-Spieler "besser stellen" kann, so wie du es gerade versuchst. 
Wie gesagt, ich bin selber Teil dieser Arma-Community. Wenn ich "spannende", langsame, "realistischere", taktischere Gefechte suche, spiele ich Arma. 
Wenn ich aber Bock auf Bombast und Krawall habe, spiele ich eben BF. Wo ist das Problem? Nix mit erwachsen sein oder irgendso´n Bockmist.


----------



## Dearper (30. Oktober 2011)

schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Du kaufst angebissene Semmeln?


Hab ich doch geschrieben. Warum fragst du dann? 

*#EDIT:* _Brötchen. Keine Semmel. Da existiert ein Unterschied. 
_


----------



## windelfried (30. Oktober 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> @windelfried
> 
> Und du gehörst dann genau zu den 80% der MW3 User die bei CoD:Elite mitmachen und monatlich dafür blechen  Top!


 

da täuscht du dich in mir aber gewaltig ..
nein ich würde niemals für irgendein Game eine monatliche Gebühr abdrücken ... 

ich bin ein STEREO 3D Freak und das schon seit über 10 Jahren - mir geht es nur um die perfekte Simulation - und da ist mir ein Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout3/Skyrim eh viel lieber als das stumpfe Geballer ... Shooter sind mir zu schnell ( bin schon 46 und Dipl.-Ing. E-Technik) ... 
wobei die Optik von COD in 3D schon verdammt gut rüberkommt ... zumindest besser als crysis2 - das leider nur schlechtes 3D zeigt ...


----------



## Dearper (30. Oktober 2011)

windelfried schrieb:


> mir geht es nur um die perfekte Simulation - und da ist mir ein Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout3/Skyrim eh viel lieber als das stumpfe Geballer


Seit wann sind Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout3/Skyrim Simulationen? Für mich sind das Fantasy-RPGs.



windelfried schrieb:


> Shooter sind mir zu schnell ( bin schon 46 und Dipl.-Ing. E-Technik) ...


Warum hast du dir dann Battlefield 3 gekauft? Und warum erwähnst du hier dein Alter und Beruf?
Und als Diplom-Ingeneur sollte man schon den Unterschied von Hirn und Gehirn kennen.
Bei der Diplomarbeit geguttenbergt?


----------



## DerBloP (30. Oktober 2011)

Erst aggresieves Origin dann aggressiver DLC-Plan..

Ich sach nur Aggro EA...mein Spiel, meine User, meine Rechner mein cock


----------



## modderfreak (30. Oktober 2011)

Bitte nicht noch aggressivere DLC-Pläne -.-
Schon zu Zeiten von BF2 ist die Strategie nicht aufgegangen - ja, es waren ein paar schöne neue Maps dabei, aber nur ein Bruchteil der Leute hat es auch wirklich gekauft. Im Endeffekt gab es kaum Server, die die DLC Maps in der Map Rotation drin hatten.
Für die Zukunft: bitte wieder ein größeres Addon und nicht viele kleine Kügelchen Hasenscheiße. Danke.


----------



## windelfried (30. Oktober 2011)

Dearper schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout3/Skyrim Simulationen? Für mich sind das Fantasy-RPGs.
> 
> Warum hast du dir dann Battlefield 3 gekauft? Und warum erwähnst du hier dein Alter und Beruf?
> Und als Diplom-Ingeneur sollte man schon den Unterschied von Hirn und Gehirn kennen.
> Bei der Diplomarbeit geguttenbergt?



Nach meiner Definition ist jede Software die irgendetwas simuliert - sei  es Flugzeugsimulator oder eine Rollenspiel Fantasiewelt eine  Simulation. In Gamerkreisen werden diese Simulationen nochmals in z.B.  Rollenspiel, Shooter usw. unterschieden da hast du natürlich recht !

Weil mir Battelfield als gute Militärsimulation erschien .. mit meinem Alter wollte ich nur mitteilen das sich auch alte Säcke wie ich es bin sich noch für sowas begeistern können. Durch meinen Beruf habe ich einen ganz anderen Background, da ich selbst PC Hard-, und Software entwickle - aber keine Spiele ...

Bei Diplomarbeiten in Technischen Studiengängen, kann man meineswissens gar nicht bescheissen, weil man die Entwicklungen (Diplomarbeiten) meist exclusiv für irgendwelche Firmen tätigt.   

Warum so agressiv ?


----------



## windelfried (30. Oktober 2011)

"Brot und Spiele " 

war die Devise der alten Römer das Volk ruhig zu halten.
Solange die Bürger was zu fressen hatten und im Circus Maximus ( Colosseum in z.B. Rom) Spiele abgehalten wurden (z.. Gladiatorenkämpfe) waren die Leute zufrieden und haben nicht aufgemuckt ...
Ich kenne Gamer die ständig vor der Kiste sitzen und erst durchdrehen wenn der Pc verreckt oder der Kühlschrank leer ist ...


"Big Brother is watching you "

Nicht Big Brother aus dem Fernsehen ... 
Nein nach dem Roman "1984" von George Orwell der in seinem Roman einen totalitären Überwachunsstaat beschrieben hat.
In dem Roman werden alle Bürge ständig überwacht und kontrolliert usw.

Wir bewegen uns mit riesen Schritten direkt dorthin - und die Facebook Generation merkt es nicht einmal ... oder will es gar nicht wissen ...
Diesen Roman sollte jeder einmal lesen - oder zumindest den Kinofilm anschauen ...


----------



## TwilightSinger (30. Oktober 2011)

Zitat: Und als Diplom-Ingeneur sollte man schon den Unterschied von Hirn und Gehirn kennen.
@*Dearper*...bitte, bitte erkläre uns den Unterschied zwischen Hirn und Gehirn.
Es gibt doch: das Hirn. Hirntod, Hirnstrombild...und natürlich auch hirnlos und hirnrissig.
PS: Muss es nicht heißen: Ingenieur  ...und sollten es nicht besser heißen: den Unterschied zwischen Hirn und Gehirn. "Von" wird doch nur benutzt, wenn ich schreibe: zum Unterschied von...oder?


----------



## Khaos (30. Oktober 2011)

windelfried schrieb:


> Solange die Bürger was zu fressen hatten und im Circus Maximus ( Colosseum in z.B. Rom) Spiele abgehalten wurden (z.. Gladiatorenkämpfe)


 
Bitte beschäftige dich erst mit den Dingen, die du anbringst.

Kolosseum = Kolosseum. 
Circus Maximus = Circus Maximus. 

Zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.
Die Gladiatoren- und Tierkämpfe gab´s im Kolosseum. 
Im Circus Maximus gab´s Wagenrennen. 

Also: Erst lesen. Dann denken. Dann schreiben. 
Hohles Gelaber wie deins wird sonst, wie du siehst, sehr schnell als ebensolches durchschaut.


----------



## windelfried (30. Oktober 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Bitte beschäftige dich erst mit den Dingen, die du anbringst.
> 
> Kolosseum = Kolosseum.
> Circus Maximus = Circus Maximus.
> ...



Ja du hast recht ! In beiden fanden Spiele für das Volk statt - sind wir uns da einig ? 
Ich wusste nicht das hier jedes Wort auf die Wagschale gelegt wird, 
und werde daher diese elitäre Gesellschaft nicht länger mit meinem hohlen Gelaber stören.


----------



## Khaos (30. Oktober 2011)

Es geht nicht um Waagschalen, sondern darum, dass deine Anbringsel faktisch falsch sind und dich dadurch, naja... höflich ausgedrückt, nicht gerade "glaubwürdig" erscheinen lassen. Ein kurzer Blick zu Wikipedia kann da schon helfen, so etwas zu vermeiden. 


B2T:
Sonderlich begeistert bin ich von diesem Vorhaben nicht, so sehr wie ich BF mag. Mit "Addons" (wie sie früher hießen) komm ich zurecht, solange sie immerhin etwas Umfang besitzen (Als Beispiel: BC2:Vietnam). Mit kostenpflichtigem Kartengewurste wie bei Craptivision komme ich dagegen gar nicht klar. Sollte das so sein, wird auch nichts gekauft.


----------



## Mentor501 (30. Oktober 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Für BF2 gabs auch Add-Ons nur da hießen sie eben noch Add-Ons und nicht DLC und da hat sich auch keiner beschwert.


 
Da hießen sie "Booster Packs" und ja, keinen hats gestört!
Ich freue mich hier sogar auf die DLCs, denn Dice hat mit Vietnam in der jüngeren Vergangenheit bewiesen, dass ihre DLCs das Geld mehr als wert sind und teilweise ein anderes Spielgefühl vermitteln das frisch und unangebrochen wirkt.


----------



## HerrKarl (30. Oktober 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Für BF2 gabs auch Add-Ons nur da hießen sie eben noch Add-Ons und nicht DLC und da hat sich auch keiner beschwert.


 
Das ist aber komisch.

Das hab ich nämlich mal GANZ anders in Erinnerung.

Die Boosterpacks wurden doch teilweise als riesen Frechheit aufgenommen. Ich mag mich ja täuschen aber war es nicht sogar so, dass da nur ein Downloadgutschein drinnen war? Wurde das hier nicht sogar mal gesondert behandelt?

So oder so bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Reaktion auf Boosterpacks mal ganz anders war als du sie hier darstellst


----------



## krovvy (30. Oktober 2011)

mal eine andere art von monatlichen gebühren. vorallem back to karkand ist für den mangelhaften inhalt mit 15€ einfach zu teuer


----------



## DerBloP (31. Oktober 2011)

Naja Mappacks finde ich ganz gut, aber nicht schon in den ersten 6 Monaten.. das erste Booster Pack kam damals ca nach einem Jahr raus, stöhrte mich nicht die Bohne, hatte damals eh kaum jemand gezockt. Was ich damals allerdings unfair fand, war das Add-on Special Forces, das wie jeder BF2 Spieler mitbekommen hat, unfair gegenüber den Vanilla Spielern war, da die Spieler des Add-on zB Flashbangs besaßen. Naja ich habe die Boons die es brauchten eh weggerockt  nichts desto trotz finde ich solch vorteil wie waffen DLC´s Schrott...


----------



## Flo66R6 (31. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Selbst schuld wer den EA Müll samt Trojaner kauft.
> 
> Die Erwachsenen spielen solange ArmA 2 : Operation Arrowhead.
> 
> Bessere Grafik, rießige Levels, mehr Realismus, mehr Umfang, geile Mods -> Mehr Spaß!



Ich würde gerne mehr ArmA 2 spielen. Das dumme ist nur, das (meiner Erfahrung nach) ArmA 2 auf Public Servern unspielbar ist. Ich hatte bisher auf einem Public Server noch nicht ein einziges Spiel bei dem der Server nicht "gehackt" wurde 

Und was die Grafik angeht: ArmA 2 sieht verdammt gut aus aber BF3 steht dem in nichts nach. Der Grafik Stil ist bei beiden Spielen ziemlich verschieden. Beide haben sehr viele schöne ecken und auch ein paar hässliche. Die Grafik von BF3 lässt mich aber doch das ein oder andere mal mit offenem Mund und einem verzückten lächeln vor dem Rechner sitzen. Das sieht einfach unverschämt gut aus.

ArmA 2 ist ein komplexes Monster und die Vielzahl der Mods macht dieses Monster noch viel komplexer. Man muss sich alleine schon eine ganze Weile damit auseinandersetzen um bei den Mods überhaupt erst einmal halbwegs durchzublicken.

Und zu deinem ersten Kommentar: 

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber ich bin mit meinen Mitte 30 durchaus erwachsen. Ich habe diesen Trojaner Müll trotzdem gekauft und bisher schon einem Menge Spaß damit gehabt. Origin geht mir zwar auch enorm gegen den Strich aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass sich da in den nächsten Tagen noch ein wenig bei EA bewegen wird.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2011)

ich kann echt nich nachvollziehen warum sich leute darüber aufregen das ein schon ,riesiges,grandioses spiel ,nochmal erweitert wird.

wenn ich überlege,ich hab bestimmt 350 std mit dem vietnam add-on von BC2 verbracht,und das für lumpige 12,99.

wenn ich die spielzeit in kinokarten umrechne da schlackert ihr mit den ohren..daher kann ich das geschrei wirklich nich nachvollziehen.wer is nich mag der kaufts halt nich.


----------



## alu355 (31. Oktober 2011)

*jaja...*



DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja Mappacks finde ich ganz gut, aber nicht schon in den ersten 6 Monaten.. das erste Booster Pack kam damals ca nach einem Jahr raus, stöhrte mich nicht die Bohne, hatte damals eh kaum jemand gezockt. Was ich damals allerdings unfair fand, war das Add-on Special Forces, das wie jeder BF2 Spieler mitbekommen hat, unfair gegenüber den Vanilla Spielern war, da die Spieler des Add-on zB Flashbangs besaßen. Naja ich habe die Boons die es brauchten eh weggerockt  nichts desto trotz finde ich solch vorteil wie waffen DLC´s Schrott...




Jaaaa! 
Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran.
Ich und meine Kumpels haben dieses Problem dann auf unsere Weise gelöst.
Jeder installierte einmal Special Forces, er wurde einmal eingeloggt und schon hatte man die ganzen Waffen freigeschaltet.
Danach konnte man Special Fürze wieder deinstallieren - der Account hatte die Waffen.
Das ganze sechs Mal mit einer Packung - in your face Dice, mit deinen Waffenvorteilen für zahlende Schafe.
(Ok, hinterher haben sich es 4 davon doch noch geholt, aber trotzdem Prinzip ist Prinzip).
Leider hab ich da bei EA weitaus größere Zahnschmerzen.
Es würde mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern, wenn sie irgendwann Cheats als DLC einführen die man für 50 Euro zusätzlich kaufen kann.
Irgendeine hanebüchene Bgründung werden die schon finden.
Tja...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (31. Oktober 2011)

EA wird jetz schön 15€  für 4 maps verlangen 
bei cod gabs mehr maps ;| EA is gieriger als kotick


----------



## schattenlord98 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dearper schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben. Warum fragst du dann?
> 
> *#EDIT:* _Brötchen. Keine Semmel. Da existiert ein Unterschied.
> _


 
Den Unterschied würde ich gerne mal wissen ...


----------



## alu355 (31. Oktober 2011)

Der Unterschied liegt darin, das Brötchen so ziemlich überall in Deutschland verstanden wird.
Semmeln bestell ich in Bayern, sonst gucken dich die Bäckereifachverkäuferinnen an als kämst du vom Mars.
Genau das gleiche Prozedere in Baden-Württemberg, insbesondere im Süden bei den Schwaben - ohne das dortige Wort für Brötchen "Wecken" geht da gar nix - da kommste halt dann von der Venus.


----------



## Fight_Angel (31. Oktober 2011)

Hatte Dice nicht mal gesagt die würden niemals Geld für Maps verlangen?


----------



## schattenlord98 (31. Oktober 2011)

alu355 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt darin, das Brötchen so ziemlich überall in Deutschland verstanden wird.
> Semmeln bestell ich in Bayern, sonst gucken dich die Bäckereifachverkäuferinnen an als kämst du vom Mars.
> Genau das gleiche Prozedere in Baden-Württemberg, insbesondere im Süden bei den Schwaben - ohne das dortige Wort für Brötchen "Wecken" geht da gar nix - da kommste halt dann von der Venus.


 Ah gut, ich hatte schon gedacht, dass der Unterschied nicht nur im sprachlichen liegt^^ Aber so ist ja alles gut


----------



## PsyMagician (6. November 2011)

Dearper schrieb:


> Keiner zwingt dich die Zusatzinhalte zu kaufen. Entweder tust du es oder lasst es sein. Problem gelöst.


 
Richtig, das werde ich auch nicht ... und BF3 auch nicht, solange es nur n "halbes" Game ist.



Dearper schrieb:


> Genau! Und dassselbe könnte man von Call of Duty, Activision und deren DLC-Politik behaupten.
> Ich erinnere mich noch wo alle protestierten weil die DLC´s für Modern Warfare 2 15€ pro DLC gekostet haben!
> Und da bekam man ja auch nur 3 neue und 2 Remake-Maps.


 
Activision is auch nicht besser, richtig... darum gebe ich mein Geld bei denen auch nicht aus.



Dearper schrieb:


> Bei Back to Karkand sind wenigstens die BF2 Maps mit der neuen Frostbite-Engine.
> Ich war noch nie von einem Addon/DLC der Battlefield-Serie entäuscht, was ich bei der Call of Duty-Serie nicht behaupten kann.


 
Das hat schon seinen Grund warum gerade diese Maps in den DLC kommen, vermute ich. Das sind nämlich die Klassiker die jeder eingefleischte BF spieler zocken will. Alte Mapklassiker kommen immer gut an. Das is nicht nur bei BF so. Eigentlich isses wenn man so will auch noch eine verarsche an die "Fangemeinde" alte Maps neu aufzubacken und diese dann als kostenpflichtigen DLC an zu bieten. 




Dearper schrieb:


> Dann her damit. Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn Entwickler mir Spiele geben und Bäcker mir Brot.
> Wovon zitierst du? Anführungszeichen benutzt man bei wörtlicher Rede oder bei einem Zitat. Und dein Zitat existiert so nicht.


 
Panem et circenses – Wikipedia
Mal ein bischen Bildung nebenbei.


----------

